# What the Heck is this??



## fordmike65 (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## island schwinn (Sep 16, 2015)

A swamp bicycle.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 16, 2015)

If you were racing bicycles on a dusty road, you'd always be in front......


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 16, 2015)

Western Flyer  

theres an ass made for every seat.... sometimes two
...... apparently he found the other


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 16, 2015)

"fly by night"


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 16, 2015)

or a Schwinn Everglade cruiser...


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 17, 2015)

my question is, Does it work?


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 17, 2015)

hay STIG I LIKE THAT WESTERN FLYER LEVE IT UP TO YOU TO SAY THAT HA HA   FROM BICYCLE LARRY


----------



## tikicruiser (Sep 17, 2015)

It's your standard run of the mill gasoline powered air bike. Kinda like the kind they use in the Florida glade's you know, an air boat. Whatever you do don't try to ride it on water. Your not "JESUS".


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Sep 18, 2015)

I've never seen anything like this it is really different.


----------



## CeeBee (Sep 18, 2015)

I love the added guard over the pull start with tiny 1/8" holes, yet the high speed rotating fan blade has a guard you can stick your whole arm in.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 18, 2015)

maybe it's an Air Stream-liner


----------

